# Kitchen counters



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I'd like to replace my kitchen counters and I'm looking for a little guidance regarding how to go about this. I'm looking to go with granite or some other stone, whichever is inexpensive but durable and will look nice and last. I've posted some pictures of the kitchen as it is now. 

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jerome8283 said:


> ...inexpensive but durable and will look nice and last. .
> .
> Any guidance would be appreciated.


Pick two!


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Pick two!


???


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

jerome, md is saying you can't get "inexpensive", "durable", "nice looking" and "long lasting" all in one combination thus his answer.

I'm not an expert on kitchen counter tops but the idea that fulfilling the criteria you listed along with inexpensive just doesn't hold water. if you want them to look nice, be durable and last then you're going to have to spend the $$$. Granite or another stone will fulfill your criteria but it won't be inexpensive. Basically, you have to decide what you want to spend and then go to a good counter supplier and see what they can provide for your budget.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Your criteria is calling for more Formica, granite is far from inexpensive, its going to be the most expensive material you can look at for the most part.

There are lots of new Formica patterns available today that look like stone, get a full bullnosed edge and you have the recipe for something that looks good and is inexpensive. For the same thing in granite slab, get ready to lay out 3-4 times the price.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. When you say expensive could you give me examples of cost? I really have no idea. Do I measure my current kitchen to determine what the cost for any material might be?


----------



## Squrtgun (Aug 27, 2006)

Granite run $45+ per sq ft in my area and I live in the sticks.


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh c'mon, you can get granite.

Ask for uba-tuba and check distrubors in Miami. I think iti s miami Stone, or something like that.

We go lots of it for a couple grand.

Paul


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I would go with black granite tile. Which would be around a third less then slab granite. The reason i say black is because appliance are black except refrigerator. Or pick another color granite tile.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I missed the how much. I think you could pull off granite tile for 3500. But double check that with mike finley. He is a expert. If you could find somewhere like a tile warehouse that had granite tile on sale you could bring that price way down. Then just pay for installation. Which would entail plywood over cabinets then cement board. Some people just like to go with cement board. But the tile guy who i spoke with in person said he always goes plywood then cement board then granite tile to do the job rite.

ps your probably looking at 25 dollars a square for granite tile. But that also depends on the area where you live.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Also run that granite tile up the wall behind those knifes which look like henkles. Oh and behind the stove wall also


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with 747. Granite here starts at about $55 a sq. ft., tiles can go half of that.

I also notice that regular tile is making a comeback, you can go down to $.99 a sq. ft. with that.

I like to go with a semi - cheap tile countertop because I'm an avid cook and tile will take a ton of abuse. I replace it about every 5-7 yrs. There is not much else out there that will consistantly take spattering oil or redhot pans.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Tile is an option. I'll look into it. 

What do you guys think about Silestone, http://www.silestoneusa.com?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep its quartz. But you better be ready to drop some money on that. It is the second or third hardest substance known to man or something like that. I like it. But i also think the colors are limited.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

I had silestone in my first house. It was cheaper than Granite and you didn't have to seal it. Still not a cheap option though.


----------



## Squrtgun (Aug 27, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> I agree with 747. Granite here starts at about $55 a sq. ft., tiles can go half of that.
> 
> I also notice that regular tile is making a comeback, you can go down to $.99 a sq. ft. with that.
> 
> I like to go with a semi - cheap tile countertop because I'm an avid cook and tile will take a ton of abuse. I replace it about every 5-7 yrs. There is not much else out there that will consistantly take spattering oil or redhot pans.


Will 12x12 have a nice look on tops Teetor?Thinking of tile witha maple edge.

I can build cabinets,install or fabricate laminate tops but have never tackled tile counter tops.The wife is pushing hard for a kitchen update since I'm pulling some time in a friends cabinet shop on the rainy days we can't pressure wash.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Squrtgun said:


> Will 12x12 have a nice look on tops Teetor?Thinking of tile witha maple edge.
> 
> I can build cabinets,install or fabricate laminate tops but have never tackled tile counter tops.The wife is pushing hard for a kitchen update since I'm pulling some time in a friends cabinet shop on the rainy days we can't pressure wash.


Good question. What size would work? Pics would be nice as well.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Silestone is nice, but doesn't have the shine of Granite, I like solid surface myself, this might interest you as well if tiling it. 

http://bedrockcreations.net/


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

yes 12 by 12 will look fine. Thats what i meant when i said granite tile. I really like granite tile from china. The maple edge i know what your talking about not sure Mike Finley would definately know.


----------



## Remodelers (May 5, 2007)

*Granite Kitchen Countertop*

Try Bedrock Creations for inexpensive granite. If you look closely at the picture, you will see it's not slab. The island as well as the rest of the kitchen was done using their color matched tiles and edges and corners.

This was done in Giallo Veneziano, which is a little more expensive stone, and the granite still came in at at an average of about $20 sf including the ogee edge. Home Depot, (which non of us probably uses for slab) is charging $38 per LF as an upgrade for an ogee edge.

The tiles on the island were installed on a diagonal and we used customs summer wheat grout, which is practically a perfect match.

This was almost a $50k kitchen remodel (some structural work was done). The homeowner wasn't looking to save money on the countertop. He just liked the product.:thumbsup:


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Theres a place here in columbus that sells prefinished granite tops from china. They are 3/4 thick. I have used them several times.
http://www.lestonekitchen.com/index.html


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

*countertop*

go with tile & epoxy grout. I didn't look at your picture. Use a tile, wood, or metal edge. It'll cost you less than laminate.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

cleveman said:


> go with tile & epoxy grout. I didn't look at your picture. Use a tile, wood, or metal edge. It'll cost you less than laminate.


You do realize that you just posted to a question from Sept. 2006?:thumbsup:
Think maybe he's made up his mind by now?


----------



## algranites (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, Happy New Year!
 AL Granite company offer more than one hundred color to select!


----------

